# 40k alcohol!



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

how come, in the 41st millennium, they've only got like 3 alcoholics drinks? I've only ever read about wine, amasec and mjod. how come i could drink 100's of different drinks today, but in several millenia i get the choice of only 3, one of which would kill me.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Maybe alcoholics in the 40k universe just have a very limited taste? 



Most likely there are countless others, it's just that those are the most popular. It could even be that there are different drinks on different worlds which just happen to have similar/the same name, sort of like in Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy every world has a drink called Gin&Tonic (or something like that - don't remember the exact name offhand), but each one is completely different to the other.

Or it could be that names that get thrown out are just broad terms - there are many vintages of wine in the real world for example, but all of them get called 'wine' for short hand and anyone who wasn't a conesuer would probably not bother to differentiate between vintages, the extent of differentiaon being red and white. Asimilar thing could happen in 40k with amesac - it's just a broad term covering a variety of beverages and the authors just don't bother going into detail about the vintage/brand/brewer/etc.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster? :biggrin:

They are just broad generalised terms - in Dawn of War II (novel), Thaddeus mentions that he can't remeber anything about his home, like the smell of the 'rotgut' amasec his father drank. I'm guessing that's the cheapest amasec available (Pretty much methalated spirits), and then you can get better ones from there upwards.

Midnight


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Only 3 drinks in 40K. There is only one species of bovine as well. All the cows have gone, to be replaced across the Universe by the ... Grox! No other plains or grass-grazers, they have all gone. Grox this and Grox that!


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Brother Emund said:


> Only 3 drinks in 40K. There is only one species of bovine as well. All the cows have gone, to be replaced across the Universe by the ... Grox! No other plains or grass-grazers, they have all gone. Grox this and Grox that!


yeh another good point, what they feck are grox? whats a double quater pounder with cheese without cow?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I guess they just use those names as an umbrella term: like if we simplified bars down to wine, beer and liquor. Remember that the imperium isn't consumer driven... its whatever the hell the poor SOBs can get their mits on.

... same could be true of Grox: anything that can produce a vaguely edible cheese burger is a 'cow' to me


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

your forgetting about sacra (the tanith drink, could be getting this wrong)


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Fenrisian Ale. Nuff said


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Corellian Spiced Ale...oh wait thats Starwars.

Anyway I always thought Amasec was an all encompassing term for "Alcoholic Spirits". Much like Shots/Wine/ Beer is used by most people as a catch all for the drinks despite their being hundreds of brands / flavours / drinking styles etc.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> its whatever the hell the poor SOBs can get their mits on.


I don't think that the holy Sisters of the Emperor's Ecclesiarchy are allowed to drink. Was that in the new WD Codex?

Anyhow, I reckon that I'd eat Squig if I were a denizen of Warhammer 40k. I imagine it being like quorn.

Midnight


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Anyhow, I reckon that I'd eat Squig if I were a denizen of Warhammer 40k. I imagine it being like quorn.


But with more bite


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe getting drunk is herasy... If I lived there/then, I'd either want to get rat *rsed every day so I forget I could get eaten by a Tyranid at any minute, or stay sober so I could run away without running into walls when the Tyranids come to eat me...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Black Steel Feathers said:


> Maybe getting drunk is herasy... If I lived there/then, I'd either want to get rat *rsed every day so I forget I could get eaten by a Tyranid at any minute, or stay sober so I could run away without running into walls when the Tyranids come to eat me...


The thing is most people don't know anything that goes on beyond their world, they might hear that there are some dirty xenos in the next system.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

There are loads of different alcoholic drinks mentioned in 40k, amasec is far and away the most commonly mentioned but you've got things like Sacra and the berry derived liqueur from Vervunhive etc.

Grox aren't bovine, they're reptiles- akin to a straight-legged, huge, lizard.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Mjod isn't a common drink- unless you are on Fenris and happen to have the Canis Helix.

Drinking mjod would kill a normal human- it is basically a distilled energy drink and battle stim that the Wolves use.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> There are loads of different alcoholic drinks mentioned in 40k, amasec is far and away the most commonly mentioned but you've got things like Sacra and the berry derived liqueur from Vervunhive etc.
> 
> Grox aren't bovine, they're reptiles- akin to a straight-legged, huge, lizard.


"Would you like extra scales with that burger, sir?" :shok:


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> I don't think that the holy Sisters of the Emperor's Ecclesiarchy are allowed to drink. Was that in the new WD Codex?
> 
> Midnight


I think he meant Sons of Bitches and not the Sisters!!! However, I am sure the odd one will carry a hip-flask!!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Brother Emund said:


> Only 3 drinks in 40K. There is only one species of bovine as well. All the cows have gone, to be replaced across the Universe by the ... Grox! No other plains or grass-grazers, they have all gone. Grox this and Grox that!


In RT, there is an entry on the grox (an eight-legged reptile). The reason people grow grox is because you can feed them _anything_ no matter how indigestible (including rocks--they can extract the minerals) and still get palatable and nutritious meat.

Oh, and there is also _joi_, a kind of bottled drink. I noticed it in Hammer of the Emperor, but I'm not about to re-read several hundred pages to find the reference.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

well im not sure if this has been said(im a troll and dont read every comment). anyways maybe the reason for only three is because they have perfected those drinks that all others have been ran out of buisness


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

In an older novel there is a liquor made in the eye of Terror from people's souls.

I know amasec is a basic item in the munitorum supply lines so I can imagine that is why it is widely seen. Also Sacra is confusing cause I'm pretty sure it first came up in the Gaunt's ghosts books and i think it was from tanish but I'm pretty sure it has been mentioned in other places too....


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

In my opinion, Amasec and Rotgut booze are collection names.

Like whine and beer, spirit etc. etc.

Amasec is a distilled whine, comes in many qualities and probably have local names as well.
But it's still amasec. It could as well be read as whine i think.

Rotgut Booze is a collection name for heavy alcholic beverages made cheap, think homade spirit. Theese are usually poor quality and cheap, and drunken by all citizens who can afford it and/or wants it.

Don't know what beer is called in 40k though.... perhaps just beer.
It would be shocking i know.

There is an entry in one of the 40k roleplay books (don't remember which one) with a delicate amasec, that costs more than 100 civilian power armours IIRC. That's one glass. It doesn't say how much the bottle cost.

In another entry, there is a super-fat yak milk (ish) that nobles drink to create a membrane of fat on the inside of the throat and stomach.
It protects from poisons.

There's all sorts of strange drinks. But most can be called amasec or rotgut booze.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Klomster said:


> Amasec is a distilled whine, comes in many qualities and probably have local names as well.
> But it's still amasec. It could as well be read as whine i think.


Except Wine still exists and is called wine.

I've always thought of Amasec as being like whiskey but to be honest that's an opinion and nothing more.

I don't see Amasec as being a catch all term, more likely it's just a widely produced and consumed type of alcohol.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Well there is also fungus beer made by orks, i think there are some references to it in one of the older codices.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Fungus beer and squig burgers.

Ah deff squadron.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster? :biggrin:
> 
> Midnight


i love you soooo much!:shok: you sir are a champion:drinks: Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster FOR THE WIN!:biggrin:

+rep


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> Except Wine still exists and is called wine.
> 
> I've always thought of Amasec as being like whiskey but to be honest that's an opinion and nothing more.
> 
> I don't see Amasec as being a catch all term, more likely it's just a widely produced and consumed type of alcohol.



I see it more as a "Cognac"/"Armagnac" type fortified spirit.

You can get tremendous variation in it here and now, from cheap rotgut to smooth honey-fire. 

All armies have someone who has made "hooch" out of whatever leftovers were available (bootpolish vodka?)

Beer is just beer. Good for what Ales you. unless you're just too port(er)ly or just plain bitter. (lol).


----------

